# (PA) Born2Retrieve Bode's Chocolate Love JH, QAA



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Bode is a 60 lb chocolate male who completed his AKC junior hunt title in May 2008 at 14 months old. Qualified All Age on August 14, 2010. He is ready for Master HT and/or FT. He is a hard-charger and is never-ending in the field. He is an excellent marker and runs blinds as hard as he does his marks. He is a very affectionate dog and loves to be by your side. SIRE is Jazztime's Casey of Fallston, MH. DAM is Kelbar's Cuda Blue Terror, MH. Bode's grandfather, FC, AFC & MH Cuda's Blue Ryder, was a finalist in the National Amateur Championship. His Great-Grandfather was CFC, CAFC, FC, AFC Barracuda Blue, MH. Bode was in training with Randy Bohn of Rammin Retrievers from August 2009 through April 2011. Stud Fee $800.00. Please see Bode’s page on our website for more information and a photo gallery.


----------

